# Safely updating my FreeBSD 12.1 (drm-kmod issue)



## severino (Apr 24, 2020)

I installed FreeBSD some month ago, and got it runing very stable. I have not updated the system since then. I had some problems with drm-kmod from packages.

I installed it from the ports-collection, but then first time I ran pkg update, it pulled the drm-kmod from the package-collection, causing the system un-bootable.

Is this issue #4 (https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/errata.html) from the errata-page still an open issue?

How do I safely update my system?

Can I lock the drm-kmod (pkg lock)? Or should I delete / uninstall / reinstall from the ports-collection after updating?

Best regards,
severino


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2020)

severino said:


> Is this issue #4 (https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/errata.html) from the errata-page still an open issue?


Nope. This was during the (3 month) transition period when 12.1 was just released and 12.0 was still supported. During that time the official packages were built for 12.0. The 12.0 kmod packages would crash the system if you tried to load them on 12.1. As 12.0 has since gone EoL, the packages are built for 12.1. That means the graphics/drm-kmod packages are specifically built for 12.1 too.


----------



## severino (Apr 24, 2020)

Wouldn't it be appropriate to update the "Errata-list" then? Maybe it's obvious, but to me.


----------



## severino (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry for asking again, a have crashed my system four times I think, so I just want to be sure, before I do something, that would render my computer unbootable.

when I issue the command:
pkg upgrade

it lists all the package to be upgraded, also drm-kmod:
drm-fbsd12.0-kmod: 4.16.g20190814 -> 4.16.g20200221

As I read this, the version indicates it to be a 12.0 package, not a 12.1 package?

What is the correct way to upgrade the system?

Edit: uname -a gives: FreeBSD bsd 12.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC amd64.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 27, 2020)

The package name is "unfortunate". As I don't use any binary packages myself, I can't give you a *guarantee* by own experience about that, but official packages are always built for officially supported releases, which 12.0 isn't any more, so you can be pretty sure the package will work.

If you want to "play it safe", remove the drm module from `kld_list` in /etc/rc.conf before rebooting and first try to load it manually before re-adding it.


----------

